# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Cần chế máy khoan tự động bằng máy CNC mini

## Shin Hoang

Mh muốn làm 1 máy khoan tự động để khoan gỗ. Bác nào có thể chế từ máy CNC mini hoặc tự dựng cũng dc. Miên sao giá thành vừa phải
Phôi quay theo hình tròn. Mũi khoan tự động hạ xuống rồi nhấc lên khoan mũi khác
Máy có thể điều chỉnh dc khoảng cách các mũi, nói chúng là có thể tùy chỉnh được đường kính phôi khoan, khoảng cách mũi khoan
Bác nào ở Hà Nội làm được thì sms hoặc Call số 0986011175 để trao đổi nhé 
Thanks

----------


## GORLAK

vậy nó khác gì máy cnc đâu bác, dùng mũi tròn chạy lỗ bao nhiêu ko đc, 1 mũi chạy vô số kích thước khác nhau. bác nên đầu tư hẳn 1 con CNC chuyên chạy gỗ là đẹp.

----------


## Shin Hoang

> vậy nó khác gì máy cnc đâu bác, dùng mũi tròn chạy lỗ bao nhiêu ko đc, 1 mũi chạy vô số kích thước khác nhau. bác nên đầu tư hẳn 1 con CNC chuyên chạy gỗ là đẹp.


Nhu cầu của Mh chỉ cần khoan lỗ tự động, Nếu đầu từ cả con CNC thì bao tiền Bạn nhỉ
Mh cần khoan đường kính to nhất là 40 cm

----------


## GORLAK

> Nhu cầu của Mh chỉ cần khoan lỗ tự động, Nếu đầu từ cả con CNC thì bao tiền Bạn nhỉ
> Mh cần khoan đường kính to nhất là 40 cm


Sắm cái lưỡn khoan 40mm cũng thốn đó bác, nên đầu tư cnc chạy gỗ nhé, giá cũng dễ chịu, tham khảo thêm ae trên dd rồi hãy quyết định.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

bác cho em cái hình sản phẩm xem nào, sao nghe mô tả giống con máy tiện quá, lưỡi khoan gỗ mà 400mm thì em chưa thấy, còn như bác mà khoét thủng luôn thì làm con máy tiện dc rồi.

----------


## terminaterx300

cái nhìn giống giống cái lồng ép viên nén thức ăn quá nhỉ.  :Wink:

----------


## Shin Hoang

> Sắm cái lưỡn khoan 40mm cũng thốn đó bác, nên đầu tư cnc chạy gỗ nhé, giá cũng dễ chịu, tham khảo thêm ae trên dd rồi hãy quyết định.


Máy cnc thì vè chế thêm bàn xoay đúng k Bạn

----------


## GORLAK

> Máy cnc thì vè chế thêm bàn xoay đúng k Bạn


Máy cnc nó chạy ra cái lỗ tròn luôn, hay lỗ méo gì cũng đc, dễ lắm. Mua máy cnc gỗ đi.

----------


## Shin Hoang

> Máy cnc nó chạy ra cái lỗ tròn luôn, hay lỗ méo gì cũng đc, dễ lắm. Mua máy cnc gỗ đi.


Phôi của mh nó k đều nhau. Tròn méo khác nhau có khoan dc k Bạn ?

----------


## saudau

Thấy giống làm cái lồng chim hơn

----------


## Shin Hoang

> Thấy giống làm cái lồng chim hơn


Vâng
Mục đích của Mh đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

> Vâng
> Mục đích của Mh đó


Vậy bác tìm ae nào ở HN giúp bác cái máy cnc gỗ. hành trình 600x600 là ok. Tha hồ bác cắt tròn cắt méo. cắt lớn cắt nhỏ. Ngoáy sâu ngoáy cạn nhé.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ túm cụ Luyến hay cụ Biết tuốt thử xem, trước tết sợ các cụ ấy bận quá thui he he ....

----------


## Gamo

Tự ráp cho nó máu bác

----------


## secondhand

> Thấy giống làm cái lồng chim hơn


Cái lỗ 400 thì có mà làm lồng chim ... đại bàng.

Bác chủ giấu giếm chi nữa, cái này chắc khoan thùng loa đây, nếu làm thùng loa khoan lỗ 400mm thì dùng mũi ... com-pa.

----------

Gamo, hung1706, saudau

----------


## saudau

Ah quên hén. có đoạn nào đó bác chủ nói điều chỉnh khoảng cách lổ, cho loa Bass-mid-treble đây mà.

----------


## hung1706

hehe bác 2nd nhạy dữ...đúng là em thấy dân gỗ hay xài mấy mũi khoét như cái com-pa ấy.
1 đầu có mũi chống tâm, đầu kia có gắm con dao khoét như dao tiện như hình dưới.

----------


## saudau

> hehe bác 2nd nhạy dữ...đúng là em thấy dân gỗ hay xài mấy mũi khoét như cái com-pa ấy.
> 1 đầu có mũi chống tâm, đầu kia có gắm con dao khoét như dao tiện như hình dưới.


Lão đồ cũ vốn chơi với thứ này lâu năm mà.

----------


## Shin Hoang

Các bạn hiểu nhầm ý mh rồi. Mh muốn khoan lỗ khoảnh 3 li thôi. Nhưng đường kính của phôi là 40cm. Phôi hình như cạp thúng ấy. Nó tròn như vậy. Chứ không phải khoét lỗ to 40cm  :Frown: (

----------


## hqkcnc

Xin lỗi bác chủ, Bác cần gì cứ nói toạc ra, chứ nửa kín nửa hở như vầy, sao mà anh em người ta giúp được, bí với chả mật, cuối cùng loãng chủ đề là thành bí thật đó....

----------


## conga

> Xin lỗi bác chủ, Bác cần gì cứ nói toạc ra, chứ nửa kín nửa hở như vầy, sao mà anh em người ta giúp được, bí với chả mật, cuối cùng loãng chủ đề là thành bí thật đó....


Nếu có ảnh thì càng tốt, thực khoan lỗ 40 cm thì e chưa thấy bg chỉ có đưa lên cnc mà khoét thôi.

----------

Shin Hoang

----------


## saudau

Đúng là bác chũ nên nói toạc ra ae biết mà chỉ. Để mình đoán thử nói dùm bác chủ nhé, đúng thì gật đầu ae bàn tiếp nha.

Bác muốn làm cái lồng chim. đế lồng và khung bao có đường kính tầm 400. Khian li63 3mm xung quanh để xỏ nan phải không. Nếu là vậy bác nên đầu tư hẳn con cnc htrinh 600x600 đi. Phay biên dạng. Cắt hạ bậc, khoan lổ bất cứ vị trí nào lun tung cả lên cũng ok.

----------

Shin Hoang

----------


## biết tuốt

> Nếu có ảnh thì càng tốt, thực khoan lỗ 40 cm thì e chưa thấy bg chỉ có đưa lên cnc mà khoét thôi.


dạo này mất tích con mẹ hàng lươn lâu thế thím

----------


## conga

> dạo này mất tích con mẹ hàng lươn lâu thế thím


He he, E bận quá dưng mà vẫn chạy lên diễn đàn đều đấy chứ. :Big Grin:

----------


## secondhand

> Nhu cầu của Mh chỉ cần khoan lỗ tự động, Nếu đầu từ cả con CNC thì bao tiền Bạn nhỉ
> Mh cần khoan đường kính to nhất là 40 cm


Vậy câu cuối này là người đọc hiểu lầm à

Nếu khoan lỗ nhỏ vòng tròn thì cần 1 hộp số bánh vít, 2 bộ combo, rồi hằm bà lằng khoảng 10t chắc được con cnc lồng chim  :Big Grin:

----------

Shin Hoang

----------


## tonyhoang2015

Mình có nhận món này, không biêt bác chủ thớt còn nhớ không, do bận quá, nhưng chắc cũng sắp xong phần điều khiển  :Smile: 

Mấy bác đọc không kỹ nên hiểu nhầm đó, nếu mấy bác đã nhìn cái lồng chim (loại hình trụ nha, không phải loại tam giác hay hình vuông) thì sẽ thấy mấy cái vành tròn để cắm mấy thanh nan nhỏ xíu vào. Bác thớt muốn làm máy khoan lỗ cho cái vành đó  :Smile: 

Nhớ không nhầm là cái vành có đường kính thay đổi từ 22-40 cm thì phải. Lỗ khoan là 2,9mm. Yêu cầu chỉnh được khoảng cách các lỗ khoan (tuỳ chim to hay chim nhỏ)  :Big Grin: 

Em sẽ sớm "trình làng" với các bác cái máy này (giờ đang trên bản vẽ nên không dám khoe) :3

----------

